# First iPhone Worm Discovered, Rickrolls Jailbroken Phones



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.sophos.com/blogs/gc/g/2009/11/08/iphone-worm-discovered-wallpaper-rick-astley-photo/

"Apple iPhone owners in Australia have reported that their smartphones have been infected by a worm that has changed their wallpaper to an image of 1980s pop crooner Rick Astley.

The worm, which could have spread to other countries, is capable of breaking into jailbroken iPhones if their owners have not changed the default password after installing SSH. Once in place, the worm appears to attempt to find other iPhones on the mobile phone network that are similarly vulnerable, and installs itself again."

How to Secure your Jailbroken iPhone from SSH Hack

Other iPhone issues

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/11/06/iphone_games_storm8_lawsuit/

"A maker of some of the most popular games for the iPhone has been surreptitiously collecting users' cell numbers without their permission, according to a federal *** filed Wednesday."

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/ybenjamin/detail?blogid=150&entry_id=46236

"The lack of universal "tracking" opt-out --- having your iPhone have the full unfettered ability to report your location, personal identifiable information like your phone number, date of birth, name, email address and other registration information to any developer or software publisher WITHOUT CONSUMER-INITIATED PRIVACY CONTROL/S is fundamentally wrong. Consumers have the right to privacy especially when they don't know it's being taken away from them one bit and byte at a time."

.


----------



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

http://www.iphonehacks.com/2009/11/...o-rickrolled-jailbroken-iphones-revealed.html


----------

